# I get my PanasonicTC-P65VT50 65-Inch plasma tomorrow. Any tips??



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,

After busting my hump at work, I figured I deserved a new display so I went and bought the 65" Panny VT50. It's my first plasma and I'm upgrading from a 61" JVC LCOS display that I bought in 2007. I'm hoping it will be worth the money and I'll notice a difference. I needed a 3D blu ray player so I picked up an OPPO BDP-93 too. 

A few questions,
1. Are the 3D glasses all the same or do they differ in performance? If so, which ones should I buy?
2. Any special break in required? I noticed some people talking about plasma break in. 
3. Can I use my video essentials blu ray to adjust the picture?

Any other tips or advice really appreciated. I'd like to be able to maximize the experience since I dropped a decent amount of dough on it.

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

cruzmisl said:


> 2. Any special break in required? I noticed some people talking about plasma break in.


Yes. Refer to the 'sticky thread' about proper plasma break-in. The components that create the screen image change coloring during the first 200hrs of use. Using the break-in procedure will help to make sure everything happens equally. 



cruzmisl said:


> 3. Can I use my video essentials blu ray to adjust the picture?


Yes. It's best to do after the 100-200hr break-in period (Of course you can adjust the tv before the first 200hrs, but you'll have to do it again after 200hrs since the picture will have changed).


My 55" VT50 is being delivered today (Friday). My current tv is a 2002 CRT RPTV.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

From the product FAQ page:



> Panasonic TY-ER3D4MU or TY-ER3D4SU Note: TV's that bear the "FULL HD RF 3D" logo use compatible eyewear. For a complete list of compatible brands, visit: www.fullhd3dglasses.com.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. It helps.

My wife was a little p!ssed when I dropped $500 on the Oppo. The salesman tried to get me to buy a Panny Blu ray for $180. My wife said they're all the same but I beg to differ. If someone could list the benefits of the Oppo over the Panny that would help me out.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations on selecting a beautiful display!

Oppo 93 and 95 have great build quality, play SACD and DVD-A audio discs and have excellent internal DACs.

The advantages of Panasonic's BD players are; better integration when connected directly to a Panasonic TV, and of course, they costs less. Also Panasonic's footprint is slimmer. If you upgrade to the BMP-BDT320 you get the best audio DACs, but the cost goes up to about $300.

-Robert


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The Oppo also has the Qdeo chip which IIRC when upconverting DVD gives an almost-BR quality picture. Huge benefit for those with extensive DVD libraries.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I have no DVD-A or SACD's. She's got me thinking though if it's really worth the money. I hate to be a cheapskate but even if I buy the top of the line Panny (DMP-BDT500) it's half of the price of the Oppo. 
While the Oppo may be a superior player with lots of playback options I don't need a lot of it. All I really need is something that gives great images on playback and great sound.......Is the Oppo worth $250 more if that's all I need? If it's noticeably better than I'm ok with paying. If not though I'd rather save my money.

FWIW, I have a Panny DMP-BD55 and pleased with it's performance but it doesn't do 3D.


----------



## rmongiovi (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought the Oppo because they upscale DVDs so well. I feel absolutely no need to buy/rent a blu-ray (except for 3d). A tremendous perq is that the Oppo customer support is absolutely superb.
Roy


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

rmongiovi said:


> I bought the Oppo because they upscale DVDs so well. I feel absolutely no need to buy/rent a blu-ray (except for 3d). A tremendous perq is that the Oppo customer support is absolutely superb.
> Roy


That was the other point I failed to mention - as Roy said, Oppo's CS is top notch.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

That's good to know but I also read it upconverts DVD's to 1080p/60 not 1080p/24. Is this still the case?


----------

